# Help with coding neurogenic claudication



## insight (Oct 15, 2015)

neurogenic claudication; It's where stenosis of spinal cord causes leg pain when walking.
Different than code g95.19 which is related to vascular. Should I use g95.29 - other cord compression?

Any help is appreciated!
Thank You


----------

